# Portable Radios



## FF894 (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you issued your own radio or take the radio from the truck?  Does it have just your frequency or surrounding agencies/fire/hospital??

I work for companies that do it both ways.  At one place we have our own radios that we are responsible for and if you damage or loose it they want your first born.  Other job there are 2 portables charging in truck and you just grab it when you get out.  All have ambulance and surrounding towns/hospital frequencies.


----------



## JB42 (Nov 26, 2008)

Some of us are issued our own and some aren't. For those that are not there are 4 in each of the rigs for use.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 26, 2008)

See
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8316

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

JB42 said:


> Some of us are issued our own and some aren't. For those that are not there are 4 in each of the rigs for use.



There are _how_ many radios?! :huh:

That being said, a group of us came across a group of HT-1000 VHF portables a while back. Split several ways, it was not expensive for us to all get one, so we did. I use it for work, the Fire Dept, and now, the MICU. It is good to have a lightweight, dependable radio, rather then the bricks that they give us that have frequencies from other counties that will never be used...:glare:


----------



## JB42 (Nov 26, 2008)

We have 26(ish) Kenwood 5210-W and another bunch of older Kenwoods.


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 26, 2008)

In our deparment the crew chiefs all have their own HT-1250's that are provided by the deparment.  Then there are 3 radios for the on duty ambulance crew that are with dispatch that we can grab if one so wants to.  And then there are 2 charging in the truck.


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

Usually we have 2 semi working portables (HT1000) for the Crew Chief and second. I came across another HT 1000 from a former squad member for very cheap, as BLSBoy said, its nice to have a brick you can depend on.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Usually we have 2 semi working portables (HT1000) for the Crew Chief and second. I came across another HT 1000 from a former squad member for very cheap, as BLSBoy said, its nice to have a brick you can depend on.



That and the fact we live in Jersey, where its almost the norm to have all the equipment you will need for work to be personally owned....


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> That and the fact we live in Jersey, where its almost the norm to have all the equipment you will need for work to be personally owned....


True, but the day i need to buy my own AED is the day i move.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> True, but the day i need to buy my own AED is the day i move.



I hear ya. I gotta buy an LP12, and we got trouble. 

At least at my soon to be MICU job, they buy complete uniforms, with the exception of socks and underwear. h34r:


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> I hear ya. I gotta buy an LP12, and we got trouble.
> 
> At least at my soon to be MICU job, they buy complete uniforms, with the exception of socks and underwear. h34r:



Lucky, all i got was 2 duty shirts and too many t-shirts, where are you going to be working MICU?


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

AtlantiCare. 
I'm on as an EMT now, doing 911 for Linwood, BLS interfacility, and SCTU, when they need an EMT on the truck. 
We also are the lead agency for NJ EMS Task Force in the Southern Region, and have an extensive SpecOps Team. 

All I'm waiting on is the state to send me my Temp Card, so I can make up the hours that I am short from Fla. 

Looking for a job?
We are hiring....


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Looking for a job?
> We are hiring....



LOL, i just took my state test yesterday, plus its quite a schlep from up here to down there.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck!
From what I am hearing, expect 3 weeks or so for results. 

If ya know anyone looking for an HT-1000, there is a good chance I will be selling mine very soon. I got a lead on an MT-1000, and if I get that, the HT will be up for sale.


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, and i'll do some snooping around, go to all the whacker hot spots, see whose itching for their own portable.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm waiting till Friday (thats when Ill know for sure if hes gonna sell it to me or not) before I put it up. 

I was gonna put it up on elightbars.org, but those guys can negogiate, so Im hoping for someone less agressive!
haha


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 26, 2008)

Own radio.  We have all surrounding frequencies except digital blue.


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 26, 2008)

Management, Supervisors, FTO's and SpecOps (SWAT) team members all have take home radios, newly issued Motorola XTS-5000.  All of the units have two portable radios assigned to them, they are the older Motorola MTS-2000.


----------

